# 2011 Nissan Roge S - 67k miles Oil Pump Exploded



## shanandjoel (May 22, 2017)

I have a 2011 Nissan rogue s that we just paid off. It has 67,000 miles on it (7k miles past the warranty). I have changed the oil every 3k miles and done all the manufacturer suggested maintenance with my local Nissan dealer. Three weeks ago I started the engine and the oil pump exploded and sent metal through my engine totaling the engine. The repair has been estimated at 9k more than the value of the vehicle. Is there anything Nissan can do for me? Can anyone help me with what my options are in this situation?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well you could write Nissan USA, or try another dealer for help. You could also get a used engine from another Rogue and have it installed for something like 3K total. From what you describe someone has given you a 15,000 repair estimate. My condolences but you really need to get a second, and maybe even a third, opinion.


----------



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I would ask multiple reputable shops for a quote, as you will understand my reasoning why in the latter part of this post. If you are looking for a rebuilt engine or a used working engine, I'd recommend to look for a JDM engine or possibly looking at the 2nd Gen Rogue engine, since the powerplant is basically the same for both generations. Coming from Honda, this is unheard of for a car that has 67k miles on it, unless this is common for newer Nissans. Another possible suggestion would be getting a new car and sell this one as a parts car to the junkyard or something, as this would empty your wallet and your bank balance (depending on your financial standpoint). Also, do not go to the stealership for these things. The Nissan dealer asked for $700 for a 30k miles maintenance, which all mine needed an oil and filter change, since the battery cost me $1 from the dollar tree and the CVT didn't need to be changed. Also, my Honda dealer gave me 2 irrelevant quotes, first one is $790 but then they changed it up and gave a final quote for $1130. 

Also, there wouldn't be a highly possible chance for Nissan to do something about it, but if they do, it's a slim chance and you gotta be super lucky for that too.


----------

